# cabergoline - when to use it



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2010)

what sort of cycle would require caber for progesterone management?

Ive taken 400mg deca with no sides . .. we talking about +500mg range? User dependant?

What about Tren?

Would you wait until sides appear before dosing, or is it one of those things you need to start early?


Answer me goddamit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Del1964 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry if this seems dumb....because I haven't actually looked for it myself.....but are there board sponsors on here that carry "cabergoline"?   Sounds verrrrrrrry interesting.  Just recently have been seeing these posts about "caber" and now I'm really curious.  I did see this on the CEM products site:  

"Liquid Prami (pramipexole) has demonstrated properties and actions similar to that of cabergoline in clinical research. Based on supporting research, pramipexole acts as a dopamine agonist. Dopamine's main function as a hormone is to inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary. Thus, pramipoxole can play an important role in the inhibition of prolactin secretion. Pramipexole has a half-life between 8-10 hours"

Is it the same or a wannabe?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2010)

bump you gaylords!


----------



## Tim1985 (Oct 5, 2010)

Blood work is the only real way to tell if you need to use it or not. But anyways, liquid caber is very unstable in suspension, all I read about research caber is that it is bunk and that its best to go with pharm grade cabaser.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 5, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> what sort of cycle would require caber for progesterone management?
> 
> Ive taken 400mg deca with no sides . .. we talking about +500mg range? User dependant?
> 
> ...


 
Anytime you run a cycle with a 19nor.  (NPP, Deca, Tren) you need it.  I would use it even if I were only running 200mg EW.  You should NEVER wait until there are sides, helping keep issues in check so they're aren't any problems is the best defense against progestin gyno.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 5, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> Sorry if this seems dumb....because I haven't actually looked for it myself.....but are there board sponsors on here that carry "cabergoline"? Sounds verrrrrrrry interesting. Just recently have been seeing these posts about "caber" and now I'm really curious. I did see this on the CEM products site:
> 
> "Liquid Prami (pramipexole) has demonstrated properties and actions similar to that of cabergoline in clinical research. Based on supporting research, pramipexole acts as a dopamine agonist. Dopamine's main function as a hormone is to inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary. Thus, pramipoxole can play an important role in the inhibition of prolactin secretion. Pramipexole has a half-life between 8-10 hours"
> 
> Is it the same or a wannabe?


 
Pramipexole is stronger than caber.  It also has it's fair share of sides for the first couple of weeks during useage.  Caber CAN lead to heart valve issues if dosed too high or for too long.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2010)

CT said:


> Anytime you run a cycle with a 19nor. (NPP, Deca, Tren) you need it. I would use it even if I were only running 200mg EW. You should NEVER wait until there are sides, helping keep issues in check so they're aren't any problems is the best defense against progestin gyno.


 
Im not cool with this advice. 

If I have no sides from 400mg/wk Nandro over 12 weeks, why would you suggest I use it, even at a lower dose no less?

 . . anyone else got some dosage recommendations?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> what sort of cycle would require caber for progesterone management?
> 
> Ive taken 400mg deca with no sides . .. we talking about +500mg range? User dependant?
> 
> ...


 what this stuff do


----------



## XYZ (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Im not cool with this advice.
> 
> If I have no sides from 400mg/wk Nandro over 12 weeks, why would you suggest I use it, even at a lower dose no less?
> 
> . . anyone else got some dosage recommendations?


 

Re-read the post.  It says I WOULD USE IT.  You can do what ever you want.  Don't use it, maybe you don't need it and hopefully you won't have any issues.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2010)

CT said:


> _*Anytime you run a cycle with a 19nor*_. (NPP, Deca, Tren) _*you need it*_. I would use it even if I were only running 200mg EW. You should NEVER wait until there are sides, helping keep issues in check so they're aren't any problems is the best defense against progestin gyno.


 
 I don't need to re-read anything  . . you said you need it. Even at low doses . .  it's like you're recommending taking a parachute on an airliner.

 . . where the fk is Heavy Iron when you need him?


----------



## Tim1985 (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> I don't need to re-read anything  . . you said you need it. Even at low doses . .  it's like you're recommending taking a parachute on an airliner.
> 
> . . where the fk is Heavy Iron when you need him?


HI will probably tell you blood work is the way to go as well bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> HI will probably tell you blood work is the way to go as well bro


 
 . . and that would be a good call.  Im not about to fk with caber if it's not needed.


----------



## Tim1985 (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> . . and that would be a good call.  Im not about to fk with caber if it's not needed.


Exactly, if its not necessary I would rather not use it either. Physical sides aren't always present, just because a guys nipples aren't leaking doesn't mean he doesn't need to address the issue. 

I have been using Prami for a while now, and that stuff has me in a sort of daze most of the time. I can't even roll over onto my stomach when I sleep, otherwise I will be popping a boner and then I will have to tend to it lol. Energy has been down for a while as well. I started using it just for precaution, I should have tried getting blood work done


----------



## XYZ (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> I don't need to re-read anything . . you said you need it. Even at low doses . . it's like you're recommending taking a parachute on an airliner.
> 
> . . where the fk is Heavy Iron when you need him?


 
You're right that's what I typed.  I meant to say I WOULD USE IT ANYTIME I would use a 19nor.  Does that help?

Like I said earlier you can do what you want, PM Heavyiron.  I still think it's a bad decision.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> *Im not cool with this advice*.
> 
> If I have no sides from 400mg/wk Nandro over 12 weeks, why would you suggest I use it, even at a lower dose no less?
> 
> . . anyone else got some dosage recommendations?


 
Then don't take it.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Physical sides aren't always present, just because a guys nipples aren't leaking doesn't mean he doesn't need to address the issue.



Excellent point. The only reason I haven't commented is because I have no experience with caber/prami. I have thought about getting some just for the sexual benefit. I need to do more reserch on it to see what the sides are if you take too much. Like CT mentioned, I know caber at high doses for a long period of time has been linked to heart valve problems. Other than that, I think it's a crap shoot.


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

CT said:


> Anytime you run a cycle with a 19nor.  (NPP, Deca, Tren) you need it.  I would use it even if I were only running 200mg EW.  You should NEVER wait until there are sides, helping keep issues in check so they're aren't any problems is the best defense against progestin gyno.



I used Deca many times before I knew any better, and I'm here to tell you that it makes a tremendous difference for me.  Especially as I get older.  Deca is much better with it than without.  I prefer Prami, mostly because I just felt better with it.  Love Deca because of the help with joint pain, but in  combo with Test and d-bol, it also makes for my favorite simple bulk cycle.  Never too old to learn new tricks.  As a side note, I think CT and Heavy present opinions here that are worth listening to and considering.  So much of what they both post just makes sense, and is backed up with hard science.  Both guys are what this site is about to me.  Straight answers, backed up by research and personal experience.  I have no propensity for gyno, but I don't want to push my luck, either.


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Im not cool with this advice.
> 
> If I have no sides from 400mg/wk Nandro over 12 weeks, why would you suggest I use it, even at a lower dose no less?
> 
> . . anyone else got some dosage recommendations?



I just started with 1g of test with 500mg of Deca per wk.  If you don't have sides, you are a lucky man.  No gyno for me, but the sexual sides can be a pain.  Also, I prefer to run Deca for 8wks and ramp up the Test for the last few.  Usually finish off with prop.  I also kick off with d-bol, and finish with it as well on occasion.  I have run deca longer, but haven't seen the benefits.  With Test I can ramp up and squeeze out a few more weeks. I usually push the dose every four weeks or so.  A/I and HCG throughout.  Clomid for PCT, along with Aromasin.  Just what works for me.  Hope you have a good cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for the advice gents . . MDR, considering the decanoate ester I dont get your deca dosing length


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> thanks for the advice gents . . MDR, considering the decanoate ester I dont get your deca dosing length



I've just found that Deca results peak for me at about eight weeks, and I don't like to dose it too heavy, so I don't amp it up like I do Test.  Really just personal preference.  I generally don't go over 12 weeks total, and even then I have to amp up the test to keep making gains.  I've gone longer, but these days I want to get max benefit and then get off and work to maintain my gains.


----------

